# [SOLVED] KVM switch for HDMI Dual Monitors



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guys, this seemed the most appropriate forum.

So anyways I had to do a lot of research to even figure out what exactly it was that I wanted (and was happy to find out it existed)

Basically I'm buying a new gaming PC, but I like to use dual monitors.
On top of that my job is sending me a new PC specifically for work. 

Basically I found what I want here
Amazon.com: StarTech.com 2 Port DVI VGA Dual Monitor KVM Switch USB with Audio & USB 2.0 Hub - Dual Monitor KVM Switch DVI and VGA: Electronics

However it does not support HDMI 

Does VGA give as good a quality as HDMI would give?

If not, does anyone know where I could get something that I could run my sound, keyboard, mouse, dual monitors, etc on both computers?

preferably significantly cheaper than the above link I posted >_<

To simplify what I'm saying, I want to be able to switch from my work PC by hitting a switch of some sort to my "pleasure" PC, and still use the same keyboard, same mouse, same speakers, and the same dual monitors.

I found a ton for relatively cheap, but no such luck finding some that support dual monitors.

Does anyone have any suggestions or any ideas for me pretty please? 

(I had to use Tiny URL because the Amazon URL would screw up and not post in this window)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: KVM switch for HDMI Dual Monitors*

VGA signal is inferior to a digital (DVI-HDMI) signal. That switch says it supports DVI.
Most GPU's have dual outputs and can accept two monitors.
What are the specs for the PC your purchasing? 
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: KVM switch for HDMI Dual Monitors*

Ah, I'm afraid I don't know the specs of the computer I'm getting yet... But the graphics card I was thinking of was a Radeon 7750.

Truth be told I'm not too familiar with DVI since I've never used it or come in contact with it, but I can look that up later if it's as good as hdmi.

I won't have my work computer for a couple more months, and my own personal computer I won't be buying for another few weeks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: KVM switch for HDMI Dual Monitors*

DVI (Digital Visual Interface) and HDMI (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) are both digital. HDMI has the ability to carry audio as well as video.(


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: KVM switch for HDMI Dual Monitors*

Ahh, well I have some computer speakers I'll be using, so I suppose HDMi won't really be necessary then.

Perhaps I should wait until I actually have the computers to start buying KVM switches. I just wanted to have everything ready.

I appreciate your help very much 
I'll have to look into getting a KVM switch with DVI once I get my new computer and I'm ready.


----------



## johnashdown (May 14, 2012)

I would recommend checking KVMSwitchTech as they offer a wide
range of KVM Switch solutions. I am not sure if they have Dual monitor
solutions or not. I have bought a few Cat5 KVM Switch units from them
in the past and they work well.


----------



## Squeezit (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Johnas!
Based off some news I received about the new computers we're getting from work, I'm not even sure our new work computers support dual monitors as we had originally been told. 
So I need to wait a month until we actually get these new computers before I can figure out what I need.


----------

